# Fragen zum Einstieg in Java EE



## Angel4585 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten mit Java EE, speziell mit JSP und JavaServerFaces beschäftigen.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit zwar mal kurz reingeguckt, aber schnell wieder die Finger davon gelassen, weil ich einiges nicht verstanden habe.
Jetzt habe ich Zeit und würde gerne damit anfangen.

Was ich wissen muss:
1. Wie setze ich einen Tomcat richtig auf?
2. Was genau ist JSP bzw was genau sind JavaServerFaces?
3. Wie bringe ich die zum laufen?

Was ich benötige:
Entweder jemand der mir das alles kurz erklärt, oder ein wirklich gutes Tutorial oder Buch von welchem ich gut lernen kann.

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben?

Danke schonmal

Martin


----------



## HLX (30. Mai 2008)

Vorraussetzungen für die von dir genannten Punkte sind erstmal Web-Grundkenntnisse, hier vor allem HTTP.

Bevor du mit JSPs startest solltest du dich mit Servlets beschäftigen, da diese sozusagen die Grundlage für JSP sind. Basiswissen über Servlet Container wie z.B. Tomcat ist ebenfalls nicht schädlich.

Java Server Faces kommt anschließend als Framework oben drauf.

Für den Einstieg in die Thematik empfehle ich dir den Java EE-Wikipedia-Eintrag:
de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Platform,_Enterprise_Edition

Edit: Die von dir genannten Themen fallen übrigens unter die JSP- und Servlet-Technologie und sind nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt von Java EE.


----------



## NoX (30. Mai 2008)

Wie du Tomcat aufsetzt, findest du wohl am besten auf der offiziellen Seite: http://tomcat.apache.org/ (schau dort mal unter "Documentation").


> Entweder jemand der mir das alles kurz erklärt, oder ein wirklich gutes Tutorial oder Buch von welchem ich gut lernen kann.


Ich mag dir folgendes, in meinen Augen sehr gutes EInsteiger-Buch für Java EE empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/Java-EE-5-0-Ei...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1212168085&sr=8-1
Nochmal zu der Tomcat-Geschichte: wenn du keine Lust hast, das alles selbst zu machen, dann nimm doch einfach Netbeans, auf der Website kannst du eine Version downloaden, die bereits einen solchen Server integriert hat ("Glassfish"); außerdem halte ich Netbeans für eine ausgezeichnete IDE 
Mfg und viel Erfolg, mafos


----------



## Terminator (2. Jun 2008)

Schliess mich da mafos an - nimm GlassFish (Klasse AdminGUI, Community)
Wennst noch keine bevorzugte IDE einsetzt, würde ich auch sagen nimm NetBeans.
Tutorial würde ich einfach das auf der SUN Seite durchgehen.


----------



## byte (2. Jun 2008)

GlassFish *ist* Tomcat, u.a. :roll:
Ich wüsste nicht, wozu man einen vollen Application-Server braucht, wenn man nur Serlvets deployen will.

Und einen Tomcat "aufzusetzen", ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk: runterladen, entpacken, starten.


----------



## NoX (2. Jun 2008)

Man braucht nicht gleich einen, da haste schon recht, aber erstens halte ich Netbeans für ausgezeichnet, und warum dann nicht einfach das nehmen, was eh mitgeliefert wird? Und außerdem: manche Menschen sind eben faul...


----------



## Terminator (2. Jun 2008)

Weiss jetzt nicht wies bei neuen Version is, aber den Tom 5.5 hat ich mal laufen.
Fand Administration blöd und die Dokus auch.

Naja als man dann JSF 1.2 nicht mit dem Tom nutzen konnte, hab ich einfach GlassFish ausprobiert.
Klar sind da auch noch Bugs drin, aber zurück würde ich nimma wollen.


> Ich wüsste nicht, wozu man einen vollen Application-Server braucht, wenn man nur Serlvets deployen will
Und warum nicht wenn mans für besser hält.
Ausserdem ist ja nicht gesagt, dass es zukünftig nur bei Servlets bleibt!


> GlassFish ist Tomcat
Nö nutzt Grizzly


----------



## byte (3. Jun 2008)

Terminator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > GlassFish ist Tomcat
> Nö nutzt Grizzly


Jo und?

The GlassFish web container is a fork of Tomcat 5.5


----------



## maki (3. Jun 2008)

> Ich wüsste nicht, wozu man einen vollen Application-Server braucht, wenn man nur Serlvets deployen will.


Sehe ich genauso, ausser natürlich man besteht auf JSF 1.2.

Die Tomcat Dokus finde ich spitze, hab bis jetzt alles gefunden was ich suchte.


----------



## Terminator (3. Jun 2008)

> Jo und?
Dein Link zeigt doch Unterschiede auf => wiederlegt die  Aussage "GlassFish ist Tomcat" schon selbst.
Aussserdem arbeitet Grizzly mit ner anderen Art von Http-Connector


> ausser natürlich man besteht auf JSF 1.2
Also der OP wird sich sicherlich in die aktuellste Version einarbeiten wollen!
Vermutlich wird akutelle Tom das auch jetzt können, allerdings hat das schon recht lange gedauert.
Bei EE6 dann vermutlich auch wieder, also da bevorzuge ich dann schon was, wo ich sofort mit nachziehen kann.


----------



## HLX (3. Jun 2008)

Terminator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also der OP wird sich sicherlich in die aktuellste Version einarbeiten wollen!
> Vermutlich wird akutelle Tom das auch jetzt können, allerdings hat das schon recht lange gedauert.



Kein Wunder, da SUN als Herrscher über den JSF-Standard natürlich die Möglichkeit hat seinen AppServer direkt anzupassen während andere nachziehen müssen.


----------



## happy_robot (25. Aug 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> GlassFish *ist* Tomcat, u.a. :roll:
> Ich wüsste nicht, wozu man einen vollen Application-Server braucht, wenn man nur Serlvets deployen will.
> 
> Und einen Tomcat "aufzusetzen", ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk: runterladen, entpacken, starten.



*unterschreib*

desweiteren hat es in diesem umfeld (JSF, JSP) keinen mehrwert einen application-server ins rennen zu schicken der 5x so lange zum starten braucht  als das was man wirklich braucht


----------

